# Why



## fla_scout

I have to ask why the Woody out of area thread was closed. Was it when someone asked why it was a big deal and then a member being honest about the forum moderators being the ones beating him up then it got closed? The thread didn't get into name calling for the most part but once it was reported the moderators were the ones bashing him that it got close. 

I just ask why?


----------



## Worn Out

*Fair question...*

The ruckus didn't seem to be caused by Woody, it seems it
was others slamming him..


----------



## MikeG

That's a long story. Your beating a dead horse


----------



## sniperpeeps

I was wondering the same thing. Had hoped he was going to post some video.


----------



## John B.

Shake my head...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Ocean Master

Who cares..


----------



## fla_scout

Ocean Master said:


> Who cares..


I do or I wouldn't have asked. Got any more questions for me?


----------



## fisheye48

still find it funny woody has pulled the wool over most everyones eyes about how great he is


----------



## fla_scout

DoneDeal2 said:


> That's a long story. Your beating a dead horse


I don't mind beating a dead horse. Was just asking a simple question.


----------



## fla_scout

fisheye48 said:


> still find it funny woody has pulled the wool over most everyones eyes about how great he is


No wool pulled over my eyes fisheye. Hell I've never met him in person, I was just asking.


----------



## billin

*Woody*

How great he is? Never heard him say that he catches a few fish and post pictures of it and gets beat to he'll for doing it. Your fishing pictures would be where? I don't get it one person on the forum fishes alot and post pictures which is a good thing for the forum and you guys tear him up for it the real question is why put up with this forum?


----------



## MikeG

I guess it goes way back. I don't know the guy, I've just heard slot of rumors on here from several years ago. I know he would post alot of crap about his hunting area back then.


----------



## Realtor

only know him through a few other forum members. I will tell you this, I wish I had the experience and knowledge he has concerning offshore/blue water fishing.

Those that continue to bash must have some pretty small dicks when compared to a guy that has his number of hours on the water. To those “inferior sized” folks, get a life, and stop being so jealous, get over the fact, he is “doing only what you dream about”….. Unless of course, you can post a few pictures and so forth..... 

Bueller, Bueller, bueller
http://youtu.be/f4zyjLyBp64
 
Flame away!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

DoneDeal2 said:


> That's a long story. Your beating a dead horse


There is no story or dead horse here. The guys that consistently bash my reports are a couple of armchair, wannabe quarterbacks that DON'T fish, haven't fished with me, haven't seen me in a cockpit, haven't met me, and a couple of cops that would love the chance to pull me over while in the Pensacola area. All it does is make me laugh and look forward to my next trip out there. I enjoy traveling to fish with the top captains/mates in that area and learning from them. Everyone, geographically, has something they are really good at, and it is a humbling experience to go and fish with some of the best teams across the world in hopes to broaden my knowledge. Be it sailfishing with multiple kites down in Miami, daytime swordfishing in the keys, giant bluefin tuna in Nova Scotia, and beyond, it's cool to go and pick up different tips, techniques, and methods which may or may not be applicable to the fishing we do here in the northern Gulf, but it's educational to see others' perspective none the less. I also love picking the brains of guys that have been in the game for dozens of years longer than I-there is a wealth of knowledge that can be shared. Meanwhile, for those that enjoy the pics and reports, and have chartered with us in Venice, thanks for the support! No wool being pulled over anyone's eyes here.


----------



## fisheye48

Captain Woody Woods said:


> There is no story or dead horse here. The guys that consistently bash my reports are a couple of armchair, wannabe quarterbacks that DON'T fish, haven't fished with me, haven't seen me in a cockpit, haven't met me, and a couple of cops that would love the chance to pull me over while in the Pensacola area. All it does is make me laugh and look forward to my next trip out there. I enjoy traveling to fish with the top captains/mates in that area and learning from them. Everyone, geographically, has something they are really good at, and it is a humbling experience to go and fish with some of the best teams across the world in hopes to broaden my knowledge. Be it sailfishing with multiple kites down in Miami, daytime swordfishing in the keys, giant bluefin tuna in Nova Scotia, and beyond, it's cool to go and pick up different tips, techniques, and methods which may or may not be applicable to the fishing we do here in the northern Gulf, but it's educational to see others' perspective none the less. I also love picking the brains of guys that have been in the game for dozens of years longer than I-there is a wealth of knowledge that can be shared. Meanwhile, for those that enjoy the pics and reports, and have chartered with us in Venice, thanks for the support! No wool being pulled over anyone's eyes here.


i do know this....you have been kicked off boats, ripped off info from captains and claimed that you learned it all on your own, banned from marinas, raffled off a fishing trip that your captain knew nothing about and paid back out of his pocket....should i continue great one??


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

You don't know shit. That's the same jargon you spill on every one of my threads. Get some new "intel" or stfu. Don't you have some toilets to clean, cadet? Your graphic business was obviously a booming success. Your "life" (which is composed of sitting on the computer all day looking to start shit apparently) is going nowhere fast.


----------



## fisheye48

Captain Woody Woods said:


> You don't know shit. That's the same jargon you spill on every one of my threads. Get some new "intel" or stfu. Don't you have some toilets to clean, cadet? Your graphic business was obviously a booming success. Your "life" (which is composed of sitting on the computer all day looking to start shit apparently) is going nowhere fast.



guess i was right since you couldnt tell me i was wrong on any of those...hows primetime wildlife solutions going by the way?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

lol.

What is your point of all your jealousy-fueled bashings? You trying to "call me out?" You trying to get me fired? It ain't happening bro. The proof is in the pudding, and you can't fake pictures, video, and proven results. You keep posting the same bullshit over and over-you don't have ANYTHING on me! I would tell you "if you don't like me, you don't have to read my posts," but you're obviously dropping everything you're doing (nothing) and beating your dick to every one of my reports.


----------



## fisheye48

Captain Woody Woods said:


> lol


still waiting on you to point out which of those facts i stated are wrong


----------



## billin

*Fishy eyes*

Must suck to hate someone you never meet so bad like I said before if you or mullet head hunter whatever have anything worth posting on a FISHING forum let's see it otherwise you should be deleted from the forum


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Whoops


----------



## fisheye48

billin said:


> Must suck to hate someone you never meet so bad like I said before if you or mullet head hunter whatever have anything worth posting on a FISHING forum let's see it otherwise you should be deleted from the forum


Sorry i had to move where there is nothing but sand and mountains! when i lived back in pensuckacola i posted reports if i fished the pass or out of the area or well known areas....tired of helping people for them to rape the spots i told them about then told all their buddies


----------



## John B.

Yeah where was the report from that trip that was auctioned off for the kid with cancer?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeG

Why would cops want to pull you over? For what?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

DoneDeal2 said:


> Why would cops want to pull you over? For what?



http://youtu.be/CtwJvgPJ9xw

Here you go donedeal. Always makes me think of you guys


----------



## fisheye48

Captain Woody Woods said:


> http://youtu.be/CtwJvgPJ9xw
> 
> Here you go donedeal. Always makes me think of you guys


way to keep avoiding questions:thumbup:


----------



## MikeG

I agree your avoiding his question. Trust me we don't stalk people to pull them over. No one including you is worth my time just to pull them over. There are dirty traffic stops on every corner of this county. I and no other officer has time to worry about some fisherman that's so full of himself. Furthermore your the one that also had to log on in the past under several different screen names to stir shit up. They should have banned you for good!


----------



## fisheye48

hateraide gives you wings!


----------



## John B.

fisheye48 said:


> hateraide gives you wings!


Dang... throwback!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps

So who out of the people who don't like Woody have actually met him and have first hand knowledge of the things that keep getting brought up? From what I can gather it's all second hand forumn talk so could someone enlighten me on that? The man posts quite possibly the best pics and video on the forum and fishes in some of the coolest locations and he continually catches flak from a few folks. Now all of us haven't been here for years so maybe a brief explanation should be in order?


----------



## MrFish

sniperpeeps said:


> So who out of the people who don't like Woody have actually met him and have first hand knowledge of the things that keep getting brought up? From what I can gather it's all second hand forumn talk so could someone enlighten me on that? The man posts quite possibly the best pics and video on the forum and fishes in some of the coolest locations and he continually catches flak from a few folks. Now all of us haven't been here for years so maybe a brief explanation should be in order?


Kinda thinkin' the same thing.


----------



## on the rocks

fisheye48 said:


> still find it funny woody has pulled the wool over most everyones eyes about how great he is


What I *still* find funny that you *still* actually give a rat's A$$...I mean...really...you have made it "painfully" obvious that you and a few of your "friends"...really the mods...have an ax to grind...we get it...we really do...we are not all as stupid as you have us pegged to be. 

There is no need for all this "drama"...you all remind me of a group of teenage girls who are only interested in stirring up drama...the more you stir up...the more "excited" you all get about it. If I didn't know better and had not met all of you at one time or another...I would swear you all were about 14 or 15 at the most. Get over it...really...JUST GET OVER IT. It's growing pretty old and not really very funny any more...not that it ever really was. Just for the record..I know Woody...probably as well as you...most likely better.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Captain Woody Woods said:


> http://youtu.be/CtwJvgPJ9xw
> 
> Here you go donedeal. Always makes me think of you guys



That made me laugh.. 

Woody, Spencer said you fished with him this summer once. Said he couldn't find you once in the middle of the day so went down and you were sleeping in a bunk with a mask on in a tournament . He said you trying to figure out that kite must have worn you out .


----------



## MikeG

Never met him. Just have seen his nonsense on here. He's on his third screen name on here and has been busted for posting under multiple names to stir problems. I hardly fish anymore but was pretty hardcore many years ago. I know many of the guys on here very well and know they fish extremely hard and good , and if they call out someone as fake, then I should believe it.


----------



## fisheye48

why do you think woody isnt answering or defending himself about the things people have said about him....hmmmm makes you think huh


----------



## Telum Pisces

fisheye48 said:


> why do you think woody isnt answering or defending himself about the things people have said about him....hmmmm makes you think huh


Nope, I don't worry about stuff said on a internet forum. Until I meet you in person, I don't give two craps about what is said on here. The thing is, 99% of the people that are crappy on here "WILL NOT MEET YOU IN PERSON". Every last one from this forum that I have met in person has been a stand up person in my book. Who knows you may be a great guy in real life too. Don't know though till I meet ya. I don't consider chatting on a forum meeting ya either. Some people just can't get over things in the netherworld of the internet.


----------



## off route II

fisheye48 said:


> why do you think woody isnt answering or defending himself about the things people have said about him....hmmmm makes you think huh


Hey Woody tell everybody why you got banned from OBM, I can tell everybody in fact I can tell al these people a lot more. BTW WDE LMAO!!!


----------



## Deeplines

Folks love to hate a winner. If I'm not mistaken he has placed in a tourney or two and he's what? Maybe 24 years old?? Seems like a lot of the haters are older then that.

Maybe he's not answering or defending himself because he's being the adult.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

off route II said:


> Hey Woody tell everybody why you got banned from OBM, I can tell everybody in fact I can tell al these people a lot more. BTW WDE LMAO!!!


Hey Driscoll, what is the going rate per night to sleep on the Off RouteII


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

*Who is ready to piss their pants???*

I didn't do this.... But I love it.......:notworthy::notworthy:

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13769157/captain-woody


----------



## MikeG

That's funny shit right there


----------



## AUtiger01

Wirelessly posted

Hee-larious!


----------



## John B.

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I didn't do this.... But I love it.......:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13769157/captain-woody


Stick figures tell no lie...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## CatCrusher

John B. said:


> Stick figures tell no lie...
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


That's the funniest shit I've ever seen on here. FUNNY and full of facts!!


----------



## off route II

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I didn't do this.... But I love it.......:notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/13769157/captain-woody


 
that is the funniest thing i think i've seen on this forum and it tells the whole story on CAPT. woody.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

off route II said:


> that is the funniest thing i think i've seen on this forum and it tells the whole story on CAPT. woody.


That's not the whole story Driscoll but its a damn good start...:thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48

Wonder why ole boo hoo went into hiding?


----------



## WW2

I met Woody a couple of times. Most recently was when we were raising money for Jimmy and his family. Sure seemed like a standup guy to me when he was shelling out money to help one of the PFF heroes....


----------



## FenderBender

fisheye48 said:


> Wonder why ole boo hoo went into hiding?


He's probably out catching monster tuna while you guys fellatiate each other over an animated video someone made...


----------



## fisheye48

WW2 said:


> I met Woody a couple of times. Most recently was when we were raising money for Jimmy and his family. Sure seemed like a standup guy to me when he was shelling out money to help one of the PFF heroes....


must have been that charter money he took in the raffle that he went bad on and his capt had to pay back out of his own pocket:whistling:


----------



## fisheye48

FenderBender said:


> He's probably out catching monster tuna while you guys fellatiate each other over an animated video someone made...


or sleeping on somebody elses boat, stealing money, making another screen name or trying to figure out how to rig baits


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

FenderBender said:


> He's probably out catching monster tuna while you guys fellatiate each other over an animated video someone made...


My bet is he is pulling his peedinkie while watching bone collector shows getting ready to write blogs about what he learns from micheal waddell....:whistling:


----------

